# Il crollo definitivo della ex



## JDM (10 Ottobre 2007)

La mia ex è crollata del tutto. La diffidenza che ho dentro è ancora tanta, ma mi sta quasi facendo pena. Mi ha detto in questi giorni:
- che tutte le porcherie combinate a mio danno sono frutto della follìa di suo padre e suo fratello legale;
- che lei li ha seguiti perchè non accettava la mia scelta di separarmi;
- che mi ha sempre voluto bene e me ne vuole ancora;
- che la scelta di chiamarmi per salvare il salvabile l'ha fatta contro la volontà dei suoi;
- che conseguentemente a questa scelta le taglieranno gli aiuti economici;
- che non sa cosa fare, non ha un lavoro ed è sola al mondo;
- che è disposta anche a vendere la casa subito;
- che vorrebbe che le stia vicino in questo momento, anche se solo come amico....

IO sono molto triste per lei e non posso fare altro che aiutarla, per quanto posso. E' la madre dei miei figli.....

Venerdì pomeriggio è fissato l'incontro dai legali x la firma della consensuale con affido condiviso.

Ragazzi...... non ho parole


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*ehm*

La vedo ...molto fragile con tutto il mondo contro...


----------



## JDM (10 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La vedo ...molto fragile con tutto il mondo contro...


Le ho detto che farò la mia parte. La aiuterò a trovare un lavoro e le starò vicino. 
Ma ho paura che così non la aiuto ad andare per la sua strada.
Mi sta chiedendo protezione... Dopo aver cercato di mandarmi in galera.
Ma non riesco a sentire rancore, adesso.
Forse sono davvero idiota....


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> La mia ex è crollata del tutto. La diffidenza che ho dentro è ancora tanta, ma mi sta quasi facendo pena. Mi ha detto in questi giorni:
> - che tutte le porcherie combinate a mio danno sono frutto della follìa di suo padre e suo fratello legale;
> - che lei li ha seguiti perchè non accettava la mia scelta di separarmi;
> - che mi ha sempre voluto bene e me ne vuole ancora;
> ...


Come diceva quello....siediti sulla riva del fiume....e aspetta!!!

Tu l'hai fatto... e te ne torna merito!!!

GRANDE!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







pS. Perdona la domanda forse inopportuna, dopo quello che ci hai raccontato di lei: Sicuro che ora lei per te è solo la madre dei tuoi figli?  
Voglio dire: ora che pare affrancata dalla corte dei miracoli che l'aveva indotta ad agire così nei tuoi confronti, sta cambiando qualcosa in te?


----------



## JDM (10 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come diceva quello....siediti sulla riva del fiume....e aspetta!!!
> 
> Tu l'hai fatto... e te ne torna merito!!!
> 
> ...


Fedi, le voglio bene. La nostra storia da ragazzi meriterebbe un libro.
Ma non la amo. Ed all'amore non rinuncio. Anche se forse è troppo tardi.... 
Ne parlavo con una mia cara amica, ieri pomeriggio.
Amare e voler bene, dove sta la differenza ? *Io dico nella perdita del controllo.*
Non ho mai perso il controllo per una donna, se non una volta sola, recentemente, ma per un periodo limitato. Ma ero in una fase particolare.......

*VOGLIO PERDERE IL CONTROLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> La mia ex è crollata del tutto. La diffidenza che ho dentro è ancora tanta, ma mi sta quasi facendo pena. Mi ha detto in questi giorni:
> - che tutte le porcherie combinate a mio danno sono frutto della follìa di suo padre e suo fratello legale;
> - che lei li ha seguiti perchè non accettava la mia scelta di separarmi;
> - che mi ha sempre voluto bene e me ne vuole ancora;
> ...


La tua vicenda è molto ma molto simile a quella di un mio carissimo amico. Il comportamento di sua moglie ricalcato a quello della tua...
Cosa dirti? In bocca al lupo e continua a comportarti da persona corretta quale sei...
La moglie del mio amico, ondeggia tra pentimenti e minaccie. Tu cerca di tenerti forte e stretto ai tuoi figli.
In bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## cat (10 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Fedi, le voglio bene. La nostra storia da ragazzi meriterebbe un libro.
> Ma non la amo. Ed all'amore non rinuncio. Anche se forse è troppo tardi....
> Ne parlavo con una mia cara amica, ieri pomeriggio.
> Amare e voler bene, dove sta la differenza ? *Io dico nella perdita del controllo.*
> ...


 
perderai il controllo al momento opportuno.
ora non te lo puoi permettere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> La mia ex è crollata del tutto. La diffidenza che ho dentro è ancora tanta, ma mi sta quasi facendo pena. Mi ha detto in questi giorni:
> - che tutte le porcherie combinate a mio danno sono frutto della follìa di suo padre e suo fratello legale;
> - che lei li ha seguiti perchè non accettava la mia scelta di separarmi;
> - che mi ha sempre voluto bene e me ne vuole ancora;
> ...


Ho l'idea, che tutto il cambiamento sia appeso ai soldi, ed eventualmente da un rimorso atroce.

Tocca a te smistare le cose, e trattarle separatamente. Per quanto riguarda il rimorso, il perdono è un dono di grandissimo valore, e se te lo senti di seguire i tuoi passi all'indietro, fallo.

Il problema maggiore sono però i parenti. Ci sarà da affrontare una serie di cose spiacevoli, ma quasi inevitabili, a meno che non decidono di abbandonare te e tua famiglia al destino, per sempre, e negano ogni contatto. Il ché però non sarà semplice per nessuno. Altrimenti sarà necessario mettere le carte in tavola e chiarire i poteri una volta per sempre. Altrimenti influiranno sulla tua ex per sempre, e tu diventi marionetta di tutti.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Ottobre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Le ho detto che farò la mia parte. La aiuterò a trovare un lavoro e le starò vicino.
> Ma ho paura che così non la aiuto ad andare per la sua strada.
> Mi sta chiedendo protezione... Dopo aver cercato di mandarmi in galera.
> Ma non riesco a sentire rancore, adesso.
> Forse sono davvero idiota....


Non sei più suo marito nè il padre. Quindi non spetta a te decidere se deve e può camminare con le sue gambe.
Ti ha chiesto aiuto. Se non glielo dai tu lo chiederà a loro e per te saranno di nuovo guai. Quindi, molto egoisticamente, meglio che l'aiuti tu. Anche perchè l'affetto che ti lega a lei è giusto e vale la pena.
E poi ci sono i figli. Se vi vedono felici insieme anche come amici saranno più sereni.
Ti dò solo un consiglio: chiarisci bene e ripetutamente la tua posizione, la tua amicizia, il tuo affetto, ma non amore e non tornare insieme. Potrebbe illudersi e poi diventare più cattiva di prima!


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Infatti*



Admin ha detto:


> Ho l'idea, che tutto il cambiamento sia appeso ai soldi, ed eventualmente da un rimorso atroce.
> 
> Tocca a te smistare le cose, e trattarle separatamente. Per quanto riguarda il rimorso, il perdono è un dono di grandissimo valore, e se te lo senti di seguire i tuoi passi all'indietro, fallo.
> 
> Il problema maggiore sono però i parenti. Ci sarà da affrontare una serie di cose spiacevoli, ma quasi inevitabili, a meno che non decidono di abbandonare te e tua famiglia al destino, per sempre, e negano ogni contatto. Il ché però non sarà semplice per nessuno. Altrimenti sarà necessario mettere le carte in tavola e chiarire i poteri una volta per sempre. Altrimenti influiranno sulla tua ex per sempre, e tu diventi marionetta di tutti.


 
Perfettamente d'accordo con te.... spiace per la pena e la fragilità, ma lei era consapevole e connivente; adesso che lui ha preso la vita fra le mani, non sa più a quale burattinaio attaccarsi, sempre che sia colpa dei burattinai. 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2007)

*quoto*



Bruja ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo con te.... spiace per la pena e la fragilità, ma lei era consapevole e connivente; adesso che lui ha preso la vita fra le mani, *non sa più a quale burattinaio attaccarsi, sempre che sia colpa dei burattinai*.
> Bruja


Senza pretesa di aver capito il tutto dalla parte minima conosciuta, concordo.
Mi viene in mente il "trucco" recitativo dello strangolamento in cui è in realtà l'attore che interpreta la vittima a dare i tempi dell'azione e l'apparente assassino è del tutto passivo nella scena, salvo avere l'espressione feroce...


----------

